# First-Time Pod advice



## Earen (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all,

First time posting here. I just started trying some breeding, and have gotten a pod on my paph that looks pretty mature. I am thinking that I would like to sow the seeds myself, as opposed to sending them away, but am still considering the options. I have looked extensively at how to sow mother flasks, but there are so many different techniques I'm not sure exactly how best to go about it. 

So, do you have any suggestions for a _first-time sower_, such as best practices for a sterile environment, media, and containers?

Thanks so much!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Green or dry pod?


----------



## Earen (Aug 20, 2015)

Currently green pod. I would probably want to keep it that way, since that appears easier.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes. You need to decide whether you want to do-it-yourself or use a lab.


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2015)

It can take 12 months for a pod to fully develop under the right conditions it has to be pulled off at a certain time if it over ripens the seed will be sterile so not enduring any stress that would damage the seed production you need asymbiotic protozoa for germination in the plants perfect growing environment that can take 6 months to a year then you have seedlings


----------



## abax (Aug 20, 2015)

If your seed pod is a species, send it to Troy Meyers.
Google him for information.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 25, 2015)

What is the pod, and when did you make the cross (or is it a spontaneous pod)
Sowing yourself is fairly simple.


----------

